
YouTube coming to iPhone - dawie
http://www.last100.com/2007/06/20/youtube-coming-to-iphone/
======
pg
The iPhone isn't going to support flash?

~~~
jsjenkins168
No Flash support on the iPhone.

Its a very closed box for developers. Apple is shooting themselves in the foot
IMHO.

The LG Prada (iPhone clone) supports Flash lite 2.1. In fact, the entire UI is
built on it.

~~~
earthboundkid
The Prada costs more though, doesn't it?

------
dawie
I wonder how well videos are going to stream over EDGE?

